# Falken 512 Tires



## hermonrw (Aug 5, 2008)

FYI DO NOT PURCHASE these tires they roll over on the side wall badly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had to take them back I went with the BFG G-force I had them before great tires handle great I went with the 255 instead of the 245 so I will let you all know how much better it is or it is not worth the extra dollars.

I did check the General Exclaim UHP they don't make a 255/45/17 the widest is 245.


----------

